# Using a Big/Long lens for best results



## Didereaux (May 13, 2016)

This video gives an excellent description of one method of using those large heavy lens and still get tack sharp images from them.   As is stated clearly in the video this is not the only method, but it is used by some rather well known photographers such as Moose Peterson et al.   With some adaptation you will find that this approach works well with the medium sized big boys as well  such as the new 150-600s and such.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 13, 2016)

This is the perfect macro setup.


----------



## KC1 (May 13, 2016)

Hmmm... use a method that eliminates excess camera movement when you take pictures.


----------



## table1349 (May 13, 2016)

Same technique works with a monopod shooting sports.  Been doing this for years.  Works well.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> This video gives an excellent description of one method of using those large heavy lens and still get tack sharp images from them.   As is stated clearly in the video this is not the only method, but it is used by some rather well known photographers such as Moose Peterson et al.   With some adaptation you will find that this approach works well with the medium sized big boys as well  such as the new 150-600s and such.


Thanks for sharing. Very helpful for this noob. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very helpful for this noob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Subscribe to Steve's channel.... he's got lots of good schtuff.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 14, 2016)

I like this dude,he has some great videos.I particularly like some of his videos where he touches on focus points and BBF  for wildlife photography.IMO a must watch for newbie wildlife shooters or any one for a refresher course.


----------

